# Another New Zealander



## Ian Warren (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi ya guys and gals , where have i been in the last how many years this site/forum has been running, in the threads I have looked at and the many unique photo and video's, pleased I did find this site.

How I found it - this site, I was doing research for a drawing/art work about PO Lloyd Trigg VC - the link 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...in-who-shot-down-nz-vc-winner-found-7724.html

I was so pleased to see "syscom3" posting this detail which really put my mind or brain case to create an action piece giving an idea off how both sides really showed courage and how dynamic this well known, or least to the few in the battle with only a few who survived put the attacker into a catagory placing the aircraft crew in such a high regard, earning the VC and crew acknowledgement. 

Ill be stopping here regular now, I have so much i have to see. 

Cheers, Ian 8)

www.avaition-art-in-action.com 
New Zealand Flightsim Forums ( Connecting Flight Simmers since 2006 )


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome aboard Ian!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the family Ian.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum Ian!


----------



## VBF-13 (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome! You're a new New Zealander.


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome, from just up the road


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Guys ... the Family Asylum



> gumbyk
> 
> Welcome, from just up the road



I no many people in Blenheim, one living on practically the Omaka airfield, another helping to get my artwork into the WWI Heritage Museum and course we also have a very well known aviation photographer Gavin Conroy and also very well known PC simulator aircraft builder, specific the Fletcher and Cressco's AG-aircraft, the famed Deane Baunton - then we have 
Chris's site, he's a regular who stops here Blenheim Model Aero Club, for a cold one and a chat 
Gavin's site Classic Aircraft Photography, Air To Air photos taken by Gavin Conroy.

8)


----------



## VBF-13 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ian Warren said:


> Thanks Guys ... the Family Asylum


All you need to start an asylum is an empty room and the right kind of people.


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 21, 2014)

Ian Warren said:


> Thanks Guys ... the Family Asylum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Gavin, and am reasonably active around Omaka. We'll have to catch up next time you're up this way.


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 21, 2014)

VBF-13 said:


> All you need to start an asylum is an empty room and the right kind of people.


Guess being a little plane nuts helps


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 21, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> I know Gavin, and am reasonably active around Omaka. We'll have to catch up next time you're up this way.


You may no Doug Cuniffee who lives on the marae and course Steward, If your heading down this way your than welcome to stop by but shortly I do have to head that way to stop at the Museum to display my artwork.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 21, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Welcome.


Wonder if Winnie new his exact gesture ... or that was how he greeted Joe Stalin


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 21, 2014)

double post


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Miss fits though we may be, nice to have you join us Ian.


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 22, 2014)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Miss fits though we may be, nice to have you join us Ian.



Hi Vic , last time I was in Canberra was in 1998 but the first was the most exciting, visiting the War Memorial Museum and it was shock when i went down stairs to find the first thing that greeting me was a ship-yard model of a Japanese 100 year old warship .. I fell in love - the model was outstanding but off course it was a full day but I seemed to keep going back to study this model.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok.....


That's it.....


We need stricter controls at the borders.......


.....plus raise our standards.......


This has being going on long enough now.....


Welcome to TGTHIS.....(The Golden Tinfoil Hat International Society)..


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 23, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Ok.....
> That's it.....
> We need stricter controls at the borders.......
> 
> ...



I not agree with you more - I should shackled in irons and dangled from the gun barrels off a fighter off your choice wearing a *Golden Tinfoil Hat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok...that's not funny, you completely threw me off my......I expected an argument here, need to try another angle then...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you want the 'Five Minute Argument', or the full half-hour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm...this is my first time, so....well, I think it's probably best if I start with the five minute one and see how it goes from there. OK?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

OK Sir. That'll be £15 then.


----------



## Aozora (Jan 24, 2014)

Ian Warren said:


> I not agree with you more - I should shackled in irons and dangled from the gun barrels off a fighter off your choice wearing a *Golden Tinfoil Hat*



Not sure there is a southern hemisphere branch of TGTHIS...

No, I stand corrected - there is a very active branch in parliament:







Anyway, another New Zealander is ALWAYS welcome in WW2 Aircraft Forums, no matter what the colonials in the Northern hemisphere might say.


----------



## Ian Warren (Feb 17, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Welcome aboard Ian!



I maybe up your way shortly , I want to put ideas to the Omaka Heritage Center, not that I'm lacking idea's , my brain case is a wall paper of those .. course have to bring the portfolio up.

*AVIATION ART IN ACTION .COM - Page 1 Welcome


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2014)

Gidday Ian from up in Tasman. Like yer drawings, mate.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2014)

Ian your drawings are incredible mate!


----------

